# crested gecko help!!!!



## reptiledanny (Jul 23, 2009)

help. i got a crested on sunday from doncaster and s/he is not eating. i now that u shud a week for em settle in and all that but i thought that s/he would want to eat a bit. and also s/he is not climbin very well. when i put s/he on the glass s/he just falls of and cant stik to the glass. what shud i do. is it cuz s/he maybe has dirty feet or is just because s/he is a bit you g and the feet has not developed her sticky toe pads yet.


----------



## Paradise Pets uk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi 
give it another one or two days. it may take some time to settle in fully, as the new enviroment is probably completely different to what they are used to. it won't climb the glass until it is fully settled either or if it gets overly stressed. keep trying to feed it with different things.


----------

